# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Soilers 26th - 30th September 2011

## alan45

EP: 7700 Monday 26 Sept 2011 19:30 

Leanneâs heart sinks as Frank stirs up trouble. 
Carla endeavours to suppress a major wobble. 
Annaâs attempts to avoid Owen leave her red faced. 

*** 

EP: 7701 Monday 26 Sept 2011 20:30 

A furious Leanne interrupts an intimate moment between Peter &Carla. 
Tyrone storms off after discovering Kevinâs plans. 
Gary and Katy play matchmaker. 

*** 

EP: 7702 Thursday 29 Sept 2011 20:30 

Peter breaks down as Carlaâs life hangs in the balance. 
Sally has a change of heart after Pamâs outburst. 
Tracy is pleased to cheer Steve up after his disappointing news. 

*** 

EP: 7703 Friday 30 Sept 2011 19:30 

Kevin and Pam are horrified as Bill collapses during their argument. 
Leanne questions Peterâs feelings for Carla. 
Steve has bad news to deliver after a call from Liz. 

*** 

EP: 7704 Friday 30 Sept 2011 20:30 

Kevin and Sally grow closer after Billâs heart attack. 
Tina is stunned by Tracyâs behaviour. 
Cherylâs concerns for Russ grow after he lashes out at a teacher.

----------

Dazzle (14-09-2011), Glen1 (20-09-2011), LalaGaga (15-09-2011), loubooboo (15-09-2011), parkerman (14-09-2011), tammyy2j (15-09-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Pam? Bill? Didn't they used to be in Coronation Street?

By the way, I love the title of the thread.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> By the way, I love the title of the thread....


So do I  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> By the way, I love the title of the thread....





> So do I



That makes three of us then.  :Big Grin:   I was just taking the '' P''

----------

parkerman (15-09-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> That makes three of us then.   I was just taking the '' P''


Collect you coat on the way out.... :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> Collect you coat on the way out....


I like the way your roll your "Rs"

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I like the way your roll your "Rs"


You know it's not nice to make fun of members who have difficulty spelling.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Bill Webster leaves his loved ones in a panic when he has a sudden health scare later this month.

Bill and Pam will soon pay a visit to the street with the happy news that they're engaged, but old animosities are reignited when Kevin announces that he's planning to change baby Jack's surname from Dobbs to Webster. Pam is appalled by the idea, claiming that it's not what Molly would want.

Pam is also shocked that the mechanic is back living at the family home and brands Sally a mug for letting Kevin walk all over her. Sally comes to realise that Pam is right and tells her ex-husband that it's time for him to leave.

In the aftermath of Sally's decision, Kevin lashes out at Pam, claiming that she's to blame for him being kicked out. The argument escalates and Bill is left to referee, but the strain takes its toll and he suddenly clutches his chest.

As Bill falls to the ground, it's clear that he's suffering a heart attack. Will he be okay and what impact will this have on the Websters?


These scenes air on Friday, September 30 at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2011)

----------


## parkerman

So they've brought Bill back after a long absence just so they can kill him off. How strange!

----------


## alan45

> So they've brought Bill back after a long absence just so they can kill him off. How strange!


How typical of a soap. I think in this case Bills return is being used as a device for Kev and Sally to get back together. You know the story. Couple split up, guys Dad has a heart attack, ex partner feels sorry and takes him to bed for a sympathy shag.  It happens all the time.

----------

parkerman (18-09-2011)

----------


## parkerman

I think the Corrie scriptwriters must have been reading some of our old "fantasy" scripts, Alan.  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> I think the Corrie scriptwriters must have been reading some of our old "fantasy" scripts, Alan.


It would appear so although even in our wildest dreams could we have dreamt up the EE Boxing saga, The Corrie Tranny or the interminable Gennie romance yawnfest as well as Who shags Katy next.

----------


## parkerman

> Who shags Katy next.


 What all of them?

----------


## alan45

Monday

Carla's there to look Frank in the eye as he appears in court. Frank is refused bail and remanded in custody. Both Carla and Maria feel vindicated, but as he's taken down, Frank makes one last desperate plea to Carla, asking how she can do this to him.

Back on the street, Carla attempts to return to work but it's too much too soon, and she finds herself with Doctor Carter where she opens up about her ordeal. At the same time, Frank has a visitor in prison - Leanne. As she demands Frank tells her everything about Peter and Carla, will she get the truth?

Meanwhile, Anna's in turmoil after sleeping with Owen. As she does her best to avoid him, she confides her fears in Gary.

Elsewhere, Kevin wants to go on holiday but will need to apply for parental responsibility in order to change Jack's name for his passport, while Sunita's not happy to see how much Dev's spent on golf clubs for Aadi.
Finding a distressed Carla outside the doctors', Peter takes her home. When Leanne comes calling, demanding answers following Frank's allegations, the fact he's there is all the proof she needs. Laying into them, Leanne claims that she knows about their sordid affair and how Carla left Stella for dead. 

As she storms out, Carla hits the bottle - spiralling into depression and despair. At the same time, Peter desperately tries to convince Leanne that she's wrong about him and Carla, begging her not to tell anyone that he lied about the crash for Simon's sake. Will Leanne be moved?

Meanwhile, when Gary sets up Anna and Owen at the Bistro, Anna's instinct is to turn tail and run. However, Owen convinces her to stay. The couple have a great evening, but is Anna ready for a relationship?

Elsewhere, Tyrone stumbles across Kevin's plan when he finds a leaflet on parental responsibility; Sally's awkward as the factory girls accuse her of getting back with Kevin and she gets a reminder of what could have been when she bumps into Jeff; while Dev enters Aadi into a junior golf competition as Sunita insists he should spoil Asha as well.

Wednesday

As the police visit Carla asking questions about her relationship with Frank, it's clear that she needs to talk to Leanne fast. An unkempt Carla lays herself bare to Leanne, begging her to see that by lying over the crash Frank robbed her of any control. However, a bitter Leanne refuses to confirm what she intends to do with the truth. 

Back at home, Carla hits the bottle and picks up the sleeping pills that Doctor Carter prescribed. When Peter's phone rings, it's Leanne who answers as Carla slurs goodbye. Fearing the worst, Peter dials 999 before racing round to the flat. Finding paramedics with Carla's lifeless body, is it too late?

Meanwhile, Bill and Pam visit and reveal that they're engaged, but they soon pick up on the tension between Kevin and Tyrone. Pam's appalled that Kevin wants to change Jack's name, claiming that it's not what Molly would want. Marching over to the Websters', she's shocked to find Sally looking after Jack. As she lays into Sally, calling her a mug for letting Kevin walk all over her, will it hit a nerve with Sally?

Elsewhere, Anna and Owen start life as a couple, while Tracy senses that Steve is warming to a future with the baby as he tries to distract himself from Jim's impending trial.

Friday

As Kevin makes a last-ditch bid to change Sally's mind, she insists that it's time for him to go, although it's more difficult than she'll admit. Kevin's down and when Bill and Pam arrive handing out wedding invites, an argument escalates as Kevin blames Pam for Sally kicking him out.

Bill's left to referee, but with the strain taking its toll, he suddenly clutches his chest. Is he having a heart attack?

Meanwhile, Peter and Leanne have been at the hospital all night as they await news on Carla's condition. Leanne's frosty as she can't help observing that it was Peter she called in her dying moments. Leanne tells Peter that, whatever happens, she wants him to stay away from Carla from now on. Will he comply and will Carla pull through?

Elsewhere, Tracy tries to support Steve when Liz phones to say that she won't be coming back for Jim's trial, while Russ gets into trouble at school as he and Cheryl struggle to deal with Chris's condition.
As an unconscious Bill is rushed to hospital, Sally urges Bill and Pam to put their acrimony to one side. Bill's had a heart attack but is stable and the prognosis is good. 

Back at the Websters', Kevin thanks Sally for being there for him. As they share a drink, he opens up about how he feared losing his dad, admitting that he doesn't know what he'd do without her support. As he moves in for a kiss, will Sally respond?

Meanwhile, Steve's gutted when his dad says that he now doesn't want him in court. Lending a supportive ear, Tracy assumes that Jim's just lashing out and suggests that Steve should still go. Tracy then offers to look after the pub - is she making inroads with Steve?

Elsewhere, Cheryl worries that she's been neglecting Russ, who's clearly struggling to deal with his dad's illness, while Maria offers Carla her unfailing support as she insists that she should come and live with her.

----------


## Perdita

Carla’s cry for help on ‘Corrie’, the end of a loving marriage on ‘Enders’ and Aaron cuts it on ‘Emmerdale’.

Coronation Street
It’s been a tough few years for Carla. She’s had two husbands die (one of whom kidnapped her, while the other just ordered her murder) , seen her lover actually get murdered and crashed a car into a bookies (in fact, add that to her alcoholism and survivor guilt from a tram disaster and she should, by rights, be an ‘EastEnders’ character).

This week doesn’t see things brighten up much either as following a furious row with Leanne, Carla (played brilliantly once more by Alison King) turns to pills and takes an overdose. 

The row flares up after Leanne goes to see Frank Foster in prison to ask him why he accused Peter and Carla of having an affair. Frank reveals (in a creepy and frankly unconvincing manner)that his only proof is Peter knew all about Frank covering for Carla after the car crash that nearly killed her mum. 

However flimsy, this is enough evidence of betrayal for Leanne to pile round to Carla’s and confront her. And who does she find there? Guess. Go on. Of course, it’s Peter trying to comfort her with platonic hugs and platonic tea and biscuits.

Leanne is furious – but not surprised to see them together. “At least you’ve still got your clothes on,” she manages to spit out of her tightly pursed lips. That’s before the floodgates open and she begins really laying into them both. At the end of the row comes the most devastating blow - she refuses to tell Carla if she’s going to grass her up to the police.

With Peter’s comfort off limits, Carla now turns to her best friend –the bottle. And she and that bottle get closer than they have ever done before. In the midst of a drunken haze, she kicks out Maria. And looking at her shattered life, she picks up her pills.

Will anyone find her before it’s too late?

Also this week: Anna and Owen are set up on a date.

----------

